# Husqy K760 Sporadic Behaviour



## Artemis (May 8, 2022)

Hey I'm trying to diagnose a k760 and why it won't run. It's gotten hard to narrow it down as to what the issue might be because the saw is running rough in a different way each time it starts, if it starts at all.

Bought it used last year, fired up and ran great for months. It started to have noticeable decline in idle speed, until it wouldn't idle even if the idle screw was maxed out. 
Changed out the carb kit and the saw started and ran great. Then it sat for 2 months, and now it refuses to be normal. 
I've confirmed that the carb kit was installed properly, and the local husqy dealer confirmed that for me as well. The service guy also reset the carb to the factory settings and couldn't get the saw to start. He said the old spark plug was showing signs of an air leak, but I don't know if he just wants me to bring it in for a rebuild and pay the shop rate. 
It has a brand new spark plug. 
Fresh fuel, no ethanol.
Fuel lines are all in good shape.
If it does start, it over-fuels excessively. So much that I have to hold the saw upside down with the air filter off to let the fuel pour out the carb enough that the saw will stay running.
It never reaches max rpm, bogging heavy the whole time, and spitting fuel out the exhaust.
I left it for a week and started it again today. It ran lean for 10 seconds hitting high rpm and died. I'll check the tank vent but at this point I'm wondering if an air leak really is the problem?

What do you think? The main issue seems to be the over-fueling, no matter what the carb is set to. 
Looking in from the intake side, the piston doesn't look like it has a lot of scratches. The cylinder also looks acceptable. I haven't taken the exhaust off yet to see what the cylinder looks like on that side.


----------



## cscltd (May 8, 2022)

Check piston and or compression first. If ok, your carb is leaking. Some k760 carbs leak even after kit. The seat is issue. Have to replace carb


----------

